# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Erge pijn achillespees

## dehlia

Hallo allemaal,

Afgelopen woensdag heb ik voor een half uur licht gesport (gefietst en geroeid in de sportschool) en sinds heb ik pijn aan mijn achillespees, onder mijn voet en aan de binnen-en buitenkant van mijn enkel.
Het kwam woensdagmiddag opzetten en word elke dag erger, lopen is nu zelfs erg lastig. Het voelt ook erg stijf.
Ik heb een stukje uitstekend bot en de huid is rood daar, kan dit er mee te maken hebben of is dit toeval?
Verder is mijn voet niet gezwollen of blauw. 

Iemand enig idee hoe ik van de pijn af kan komen?

----------

